# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone Box USB 3.0 Bootloader v3.00 Released

## 4gsmmaroc

Hi, new Bootloader for *Cyclone Box* is ready!  *What's new?*
- Built from scratch
- More startup stability
- Much better smartcard initialization routines
- 2x faster (previous boot main fw update - ~20secs, new one ~11secs)
- USB 3.0 Compatibility == 4x faster from Initial Bootloader! 
Upgrade box using new bootloader, usb 3.0 mode  
 Quote:
    Box Maintenance procedure started at 16:21:42
Handling device: [Cyclone Team], [Cyclone Bootloader], [Platform: Classic]
Bootloader: Cyclone Classic Common Bootloader v3.00, (Apr  6 2012 16:14:55)
Service Tag: 0D1BB140D1F7F2475586D877E7357B6E
Connecting to Cyclone Server
Cyclone Server (2.0.0.4), Cyclone Box Team 2008-2011 - Ready.
========= Box Info =========
Box SN: C000xxx
HW Revision: B, Suitable for: Production, Case: 2011 - New Casing, MCU Manufacture Time: 2009, wk23 / wk19
Set: Classic Box, TX2 Adapter, 100 Credits, 6 Months Warranty
Box registration status: Registered OK
Paired Card SN: xxx
First Name: xxx
Surname: xxx
Nickname: xxx
Address: xxx
Country: xxx
E-Mail: xxx
Reseller: GPGIndustries, China
Warranty Start Date: 2012-02-16
Warranty Period (months): 6
Warranty Stop Date: 2012-08-16
Warranty active: Yes
============================
Updating Security Area...
Security Area Updated, Took: *0.31s*
Updating Main Firmware...
Main Firmware Updated, Took: *6.240s*
Updating COM Emulator Firmware...
COM Emulator Firmware Updated, Took: 0.390s
Updating Secure Bootloader...
Handling device: [Cyclone Team], [Cyclone Bootloader], [Platform: Classic]
Handling device: [Cyclone Team], [Cyclone Box], [Platform: Classic]
Firmware: Cyclone Nokia/Blackberry Application v01.89, (Mar 29 2012 16:06:54, gcc v4.3.3, RTOS V6.0.1), Type: Signed Production Application, (C) KarwosSoft 2011
Boot Agent: Cyclone Secure BootAgent Server v3.01 (C) KarwosSoft 2010 wk41
Bootloader is already Up-to-date
Secure Bootloader Update Skipped
Disconnected from Cyclone Server
Box Maintenance finished successfully    
USB 2.0 Mode 
 Quote:
    Box Maintenance procedure started at 16:24:19
Handling device: [Cyclone Team], [Cyclone Bootloader], [Platform: Classic]
Bootloader: Cyclone Classic Common Bootloader v3.00, (Apr  6 2012 16:14:55)
Service Tag: 0D1BB140D1F7F2475586D877E7357B6E
Product: Classic
Connecting to Cyclone Server
Cyclone Server (2.0.0.4), Cyclone Box Team 2008-2011 - Ready.
========= Box Info =========
Box SN: xxx
HW Revision: B, Suitable for: Production, Case: 2011 - New Casing, MCU Manufacture Time: 2009, wk23 / wk19
Set: Classic Box, TX2 Adapter, 100 Credits, 6 Months Warranty
Box registration status: Registered OK
Paired Card SN: xxx
First Name: xxx
Surname: xxx
Nickname: xxx
Address: xxx
Country: xxx
E-Mail: xxx
Reseller: GPGIndustries, China
Warranty Start Date: 2012-02-16
Warranty Period (months): 6
Warranty Stop Date: 2012-08-16
Warranty active: Yes
============================
Updating Security Area...
Security Area Updated, Took: 0.94s
Updating Main Firmware...
Main Firmware Updated, Took: 11.575s
Updating COM Emulator Firmware...
COM Emulator Firmware Updated, Took: 0.749s
Updating Secure Bootloader...
Handling device: [Cyclone Team], [Cyclone Bootloader], [Platform: Classic]
Handling device: [Cyclone Team], [Cyclone Box], [Platform: Classic]
Firmware: Cyclone Nokia/Blackberry Application v01.89, (Mar 29 2012 16:06:54, gcc v4.3.3, RTOS V6.0.1), Type: Signed Production Application, (C) KarwosSoft 2011
Boot Agent: Cyclone Secure BootAgent Server v3.01 (C) KarwosSoft 2010 wk41
Bootloader is already Up-to-date
Secure Bootloader Update Skipped
Disconnected from Cyclone Server
Box Maintenance finished successfully    
Just upgrade your box using Box Maintenance.  *Join us on facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *CYCLONE BOX - POWER ON AND UPGRADE!* 
Stay tuned  :Cool:  
Best Regards,
Cyclone Team

----------


## prpsh

لا الة الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## snakeke

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

